# Ha ha! A Brilliant Idea!



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2003)

Someone should start a MARTIAL ARTS Online Dating service!

You know... like Match.com or some other silly dating service, but catering EXCLUSIVLY to martial artists!

Hmmm.  Yeah, maybe it doesnt sound like such a great idea after all... Oh well.  My brain is on overtime right now anyhow...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2003)

Well...there is an addin for this forum software....

:rofl:


----------



## rachel (Aug 11, 2003)

I like your idea! Go for it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2003)

hmm.... 1600+ members, about 20 of whom are female....

Well, its good odds for the ladies. 

:rofl:


----------



## Ender (Aug 11, 2003)

my wife won't let me date...*sigh


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *my wife won't let me date...*sigh *



hehehe. that sucks. im so happy my "gfs" husband lets her "date" 


Technopunk,

Have you ever come across Emode.com?

I think its pretty cool. While I have met more than enough people from the internet, none of them have been from internet dating services. I ran across Emode because I like to take those online quizzes. Emode makes you register and they throw you into their Emode-Match dating pool also. So they take all these personality quizzes (anywhere from 1-100's) and match them with other peoples. So you can potentially find your perfect match. So far I have found that to be the most interesting "online dating service." And, its free. Or it was free a while ago.

Maybe you can just jump from dojo/dojang to dojo/dojang looking for cute chics. when you find one your interested in and whos single just become a member there and pick up that art as a new (2nd, 3rd or whatever number) art to compliment your current art(s).

Either way. Good luck and I hope you find a girl who can kick your a_s_s because it sounds like you need it. 

-ashley


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *hmm.... 1600+ members, about 20 of whom are female....
> 
> Well, its good odds for the ladies.
> ...



  Hmmm this is sounding better and better.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *
> Technopunk,
> 
> ...



I actually dont do the internet Dating Service thing... Aside from posting my Pic on "Hot or Not."  (where my current photo only rates me a 4.4, damn Im ugly) The internet never struck me as a PRACTICAL place to meet women... 

Besides, I am just getting outta one relationship, why go there again... Girls are STUPID. 

The whole idea was a money thing more than a "I wanna meet a Kung Fu Chick" idea...  But getting rich off the internet died out, methinks...


----------



## Seig (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *hmm.... 1600+ members, about 20 of whom are female....
> 
> Well, its good odds for the ladies.
> ...


And since one of them is married to me, those odds are dwindling for the men and increasing for the ladies.  How many of those females are under the age of 50,40,30, 20, 18, 15....?????


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a bad idea. I met my fiancee in a martial arts class. The net would just make the process easier, or is it harder.


----------



## DAC..florida (Aug 12, 2003)

:rofl:

The domestic disputes could be violent!!

 :rofl: 




My wife does'nt allow me to date either! Thats O.K. though why chase hamburgers when you have steak at home.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *:rofl:
> 
> The domestic disputes could be violent!!
> ...


* 

There aren't any domestic disputes at my house. Mainly because she can easily reach up on any wall in the home and find a knife or sword. They make great decorations, but they never seem to help in a lover's tiff. :xtrmshock :inlove:*


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, my wife's front kick could knock a wall down at Fort Knox...no dating here, either.  Besides, where am I gonna find another woman that could tolerate me for ten years running?!?


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Girls are STUPID.
> *



Theory: Girls are STUPID

I second this motion and move to grant your proposal. I am a girl, therefore I am stupid. I am quite the stupid girl. Stupid girl. Hmmm. Are you buying any of this? Yeah... uhh huh.

Mars.... Venus... see the difference?

Maybe you should try dating someone of the same sex.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Theory: Girls are STUPID
> 
> I second this motion and move to grant your proposal. I am a girl, therefore I am stupid. I am quite the stupid girl. Stupid girl. Hmmm. Are you buying any of this? Yeah... uhh huh.
> ...



Haha...that's great.  I got a laugh outta what you said after I got all mad at the whole girls=stupid thing.  It's not like it's easy being a stupid girl....

Yeah, I also find that haning weapons on walls is a nice decoration.  I would eventually like to dedicate one room in my home to just a karate training room.  I think I have a drawing of it somewhere in this pile of stuff....


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *
> Maybe you should try dating someone of the same sex.  *



While I have no doubt that the relationship would work... (See the world has this misguided notion that MEN are the ones afraid to commit) and that I could have a long and happy relationship with a guy... the biology of it just doesnt work for me.





> * Mars.... Venus... see the difference? *



Men are from EARTH, Women are from earth.  

Now, if you will pardon my rant for a second, i will re-phrase... 

the Girls I choose to date are STUPID.  

(Stupid girls, making me change what I say. :rofl: )


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2003)

The Above post posted in "Tounge in Cheek Vision" for those of you who couldnt tell.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2003)

> (Stupid girls, making me change what I say


Did you have your lower lipped pooched out and kick the dirt with your toe when you said that? 

Do you really want to be a match maker?  I couldn't take knowing that at some point down the road there would be hundreds of people yelling at each other and saying "That stupid martial talk dating service!!  I can't believe I let them pair me up with you."


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IssinryuKarateGirl _
> *Haha...that's great.  I got a laugh outta what you said after I got all mad at the whole girls=stupid thing.  It's not like it's easy being a stupid girl....
> 
> Yeah, I also find that haning weapons on walls is a nice decoration.  I would eventually like to dedicate one room in my home to just a karate training room.  I think I have a drawing of it somewhere in this pile of stuff.... *



hehe, excellent idea!!!

of course i am not far enough along in my training to be quite as dedicated to fill a whole room. but i would love to see the look on a guys face when he walked into my house.  

its always fun to be sweet and innocent, even if the facade only lasts for a short while.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *(See the world has this misguided notion that MEN are the ones afraid to commit)*



i object. i am not afraid to commit. i just choose to never ever ever ever ever ever ever... ever commit    :roflmao:






> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> the Girls I choose to date are STUPID.  *


this part is better



> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> (Stupid girls, making me change what I say. :rofl: ) *


this part not so better.    

well.  if you want to be from this schoddy planet, thats fine. I however am from venus :noseinair: someday you will perhaps wake up and realize, quite like the matrix, that you dont exactly reside here either.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2003)

ok, I'll buy the Matrix idea...

one thing...

Do we really want to see any of the members here in a black spandex catsuit?  :rofl:


----------



## Ender (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok, I'll buy the Matrix idea...
> 
> one thing...
> ...



you look good in a spandex catsuit??? :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *hmm.... 1600+ members, about 20 of whom are female....*



Gosh, that  doesn't hardly seem right. How's come there aren't any more females?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *you look good in a spandex catsuit??? :rofl: *



I'd post the pic but I don't want to cause blindness.

(well, that and break any hearts.  )

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, that  doesn't hardly seem right. How's come there aren't any more females? *



I'm going based on what I remember from those who ID'd as female.  There have prob. been about 50 total that I recall.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Do we really want to see any of the members here in a black spandex catsuit?  :rofl: *



ehh, heh. certainly not me


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Yeah, my wife's front kick could knock a wall down at Fort Knox...no dating here, either.  Besides, where am I gonna find another woman that could tolerate me for ten years running?!? *


10 years running?  Don't you ever rest?  Man, you're gonna out do Forrest Gump....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok, I'll buy the Matrix idea...
> 
> one thing...
> ...


I know of one I wouldn't mind seeing in it........


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, that  doesn't hardly seem right. How's come there aren't any more females? *


They have more sense than that?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *hehe, excellent idea!!!
> 
> of course i am not far enough along in my training to be quite as dedicated to fill a whole room. but i would love to see the look on a guys face when he walked into my house.
> ...



I'd end up having a room for training and a ton of weapons around the house.  I'd end up doing that...it's much easier.  I'm thinking about hanging weapons in my bedroom for starters, then branch out!  I know that I'd definately freak out any guy that comes into my house, unless they like weapons too.


----------

